# transferer du mac vers l Ipad des photos SANS LES REDUIRE



## mister zebra (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour !

Comment transférer des photos sur iPad depuis le Mac SANS PERDRE de la taille ou de la définition ?
- Via iTunes mon ficher passe de 2448x2448 à 2024x2024 
- Par le flux de photo ça coupe son poids en 2...

La seule solution qui marche est de m'envoyer la photo par email pour l'enregistrer ensuite dans la pellicule... Sachant que j en ai 800 à 2mo je ne suis pas couché !!

Vos idées sont les bienvenues !!!


----------



## Gwen (3 Juillet 2012)

Ou alors passer par un autre logiciel comme Good Reader par exemple.

Peut être DropBox, mais ça fait toujours 800 images a exporter dans l'album photo.


----------

